

Simple online time tracking software - morphics
http://www.getharvest.com/

======
buddym
I haven't tried out the app yet but I have to say I really like the site. The
icons on the bottom part of the homepage as well as the language tone make you
feel like someone's really there. I've never been a fan of time management
apps but ill give it a try with an open head. Anyone else used it?

